# Fisrt Time Using Ground Blind



## Mandanhouse (Mar 31, 2009)

What a trip! Because of the prevailing wind and my treestand location/limits I set a ground blind. Just had one window unzipped, as I wanted to avoid being silhouetted.

Had 3 deer approach just 4 yards away - just popped into my frame of view. They were staring at the blind and right into my porthole/window. I never felt so naked and vulnerable. They took turns looking in different directions, and at one point all three were looking straingt into my lair. Because I was dressed in black, they never detected me and relaxed. After a few minutes, I double lunged a doe at 12 yards, which dropped about 60 yards away.

I have always hunted treestands, and this was a Crazy sensation!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I know what you mean. I hunt out of a dark horse and I love it. It holds your scent in good. I had a lot of deer within 5 yards of me and they never knew I was there. It's a great option when it's to windy/cold for the tree stands.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Hooked now, ain't ya?



:beer:

huntin1


----------



## CrabClaw (Jul 28, 2008)

That is awesome!! This year was my first year having success in ground blinds and I cant get over how much more of an adrenaline rush you get being ground level with the deer. I passed a decent two year old that looked twice as big coming into the horns and I was all riled up! I am going out this week to purchase a scheels boondock blind with a white cover for the late season. I think it might be the deadliest tool to my archery arsenal yet!! I think ground blinds are the new hidden gem for feeding us with our drug of choice, BIG BUCKS!!!!


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

has anyone used one with like say one of those buddy heaters? and what kind of success have you had... Id like to take my kids out and do this but not sure if they could sit that long in the cold without a heater


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I've shot several deer including 1 buck from mine while using a buddy heater.

huntin1


----------



## NE ND Wingmaster (Jul 21, 2009)

I have been using a ground blind this season, and have several deer (and one fox) come withing 10 yards. It is a rush! The key is to put the blind out a week or tow ahead of time so the deer are used to seeing it. Looking at the forecast this weekend, might be breaking out the heater!

Has anyone had success with a elevated box blind? Thinking of building one for a couple of people. My ground blind fits two, but is kind of crowded.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

NE ND Wingmaster said:


> The key is to put the blind out a week or tow ahead of time so the deer are used to seeing it.


Not really, I never do this. I set mine up, hunt out of it, and take it with me when I leave. I have left it out over night when I hunted in it during the afternoon and then planned on coming back in the morning. Other than that I never leave it out there.

huntin1


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

huntin1 said:


> NE ND Wingmaster said:
> 
> 
> > The key is to put the blind out a week or tow ahead of time so the deer are used to seeing it.
> ...


I am with you man. I am not leaving my dark horse sitting out there. To many people would love a free one. One time I have left it over night and that was enough. It takes less then a min to set up and take down.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ground blinds are great, when you have no other choice.

I just cant get used to the limited visibility in them. Im used to being in a tree and able to see 100 degrees without having to turn my head at all. Its almost like I get claustrophobic in a blind having to lean and turn and move to see all around me.

But ya, the first time an animal is at several yards and seemingly staring "right through you" its kind of unnerving, yet cool.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I don't know how to describe my first experience with them. Let's just say, I did more damage to my blind than my target. :bop:

But yeah, the feeling of being on the ground and having your target in bow range is exhilarating. I bought a snow cover for the Boondock; I would be thrilled to at least take a doe out of it this season yet.


----------

